# 2 FOTD's from yesterday, 1 from last week



## SonRisa (Nov 26, 2005)

For work (@5:30 am) - ughhhhh!

Etiquette-

















Friends Birthday Dinner - 





















Eyes: Fast Response Eye Cream with 217 brush, Bare Canvas with 217 brush, Melton Mauve and Mink Pink with 224 brush in crease. Hepcat in crease with 266 brush. Nocturnelle in crease with 219 brush. Canton Candy on lid with 236 brush. Pink Freeze on lid (over Canton Candy) with 242 brush. Hepcat (lightly) on outer lid with 224 brush. Pleasureflush MSF on browbone and inner eye with 275 brush and Fix+. Blacktrack fluidline above lashes with 266 brush. Sugar faux half lashes and ZoomBlack mascara. Permaplum lining bottom and top waterline, Hepcat beneath lower lashes with 266 brush. NW20 Moisture Cover concealer under eyes.

Cheeks: Pleasureflush MSF with 187 brush and Fix +

Lips: Little Tease lipliner and Upluxe lipstick

Birthday Makeup!
















 used more concealer than normal because I broke out! Yes, see, it happens. 

Eyes: Sketch and Hepcat in crease with 224 brush, Deep Purple pigment defined in crease with 219 brush, Flammable on lid with 239 brush and Maroon pigment packed over it with 242 brush. Deep Purple pigment on outer lid/crease with 224 brush. Goldbit on browbone with 216 brush. Honey Lust and mixing medium on tear duct with 194 brush. Maroon pigment and Hepcat under bottom lashes with 219 brush. Engraved to line and Sugar faux half lashes. Strut, Texture and Folie on brows.

Cheeks/Face: Bronzeray to contour face and Gold Deposit Mineralized skinfinish on apples of cheeks.

Lips: Subculture and Stripdown liner, Expensivo and Sol lipsticks.


----------



## missdiorable (Nov 26, 2005)

gorgeous. how long does it take you?


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Nov 26, 2005)

Gorgeous as always


----------



## KJam (Nov 26, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful - so glamourous.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 26, 2005)

I really like the eyes which are light all over the lid and dark in the crease.  I love this look.


----------



## Isis (Nov 26, 2005)

I love the 2nd & 3rd face more than the first! You always look amazing! I wish I lived out in SF so you could teach me


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 26, 2005)

Amazing, your just so talanted.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 26, 2005)

good lord woman u r FABULOUS!


----------



## grashi (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow, I love your blending of the purple shades!  Sooo pretty


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Nov 26, 2005)

beautiful!  Plummy shades are my favorites!!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh Risa.. WOW @ the first one!! WOW!!!!!


----------



## stacey (Nov 26, 2005)

beautiful as always. what's your nationality?


----------



## colormust (Nov 26, 2005)

you are really great!!! love the looks. 
you know missdiorable had a good question, how long does that take you??


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 26, 2005)

wow!! you have so much talent girl!!  you have done so so well with the looks


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 26, 2005)

You look gorgeous, I love the second look.  Your eyes always look fabulous.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Nov 26, 2005)

*collects jaw from ground*

AMAZING!
you're inspiring so many looks-i have hepcat and hardly ever use...so now i think im going to have to pull it out and have a play with it!


----------



## gRiZeLda (Nov 27, 2005)

Gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LOVE YOUR WORk, i always look foward to it!!! btw, wuh camara do u use????


----------



## Cleopatra (Nov 27, 2005)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love each and everyone of those looks.

You are a goddess!!!


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_you are really great!!! love the looks. 
you know missdiorable had a good question, how long does that take you??_

 

Thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My makeup (normal makeup) generally takes me anywhere from 5-20 minutes depending on how detailed it is. The first took 10 minutes because no thinking was required. All I was doing was copying the facechart. The second - 20 minutes because of the varying levels of intensity in the crease and the lashes. Third . . . I'm not sure. I took my time. Did my crease, got sidetracked by something on tv, etc . . . lol But if I had done it all in one sitting, possibly 25 minutes because of lashes and contouring.


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gRiZeLda* 
_Gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LOVE YOUR WORk, i always look foward to it!!! btw, wuh camara do u use????_

 
Thank you *blush* I have an olympus d580 zoom. Olympus is my favorite brand of digicams and IMO the best brand on the market.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 27, 2005)

you always have such flawless looks and i love all the colour you use :]

you remind me of shania twain, only prettier ;]


----------



## Midgard (Nov 27, 2005)

Amazing! I wish I was as skilled as you!


----------



## 2_pink (Nov 27, 2005)

Sheesh girl, you do so good. 

Thats it, youre doing my makeup one of these days k??


----------



## Crazy Girly (Nov 27, 2005)

all of them are so amazing!!Love all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT* What do you use on your brows?They're great


----------



## MACmermaid (Nov 28, 2005)

simply stunning!!!  you and your work are beautiful   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   and i love how your earrings always go so well with your makeup look.
thanks for posting!!


----------



## anuy (Nov 28, 2005)

i loooove it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## visivo (Nov 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_Thank you *blush* I have an olympus d580 zoom. Olympus is my favorite brand of digicams and IMO the best brand on the market._

 
Ohh I love olympus digi too. Agreedddd. 

The makeup is great -- the first look is so alluring and sexy -- i love the facechart -- the eyes are so reminiscent of Clara Bow. Cuttte but sultry.


----------



## breathless (Nov 28, 2005)

those all look totally flawless!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Nov 29, 2005)

beautiful!


----------



## britaniefaith (Nov 29, 2005)

PERFECT as always!!!!

what kind of camera do you use?? your photos are always so amazing...


----------



## user4 (Nov 29, 2005)

HOT as usual, i sooo want to try one of your looks but I'm afraid it will do u just no justice at all!!!


----------



## kradge79 (Nov 29, 2005)

So hot! You are awesome!


----------



## devin (Nov 29, 2005)

those pics are beautiful! you do such a fabulous job!


----------



## 50's_Queen_ (Dec 1, 2005)

You are really amazing ... just looking at the pictures put me in a trace ... it reminds me of another world , a fantasy world ... your  my inspiration risa...



Thank-You


----------



## Neon_Couture (Dec 1, 2005)

Perfection, your work is flawless love it! , and the eyebrows are amazing


----------



## MrsClackett (Dec 5, 2005)

I am such a sucker for plummy/purple looks so I just LOVE this post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I especially like the first look and your birthday look.  I need to get my hands on some maroon pigment.


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Dec 5, 2005)

you are just BEYOND hot!!!!!!  what skincare products do you use btw?  your skin is beautiful.


----------



## Bianca (Dec 5, 2005)

You always look fab!


----------



## more_please (Dec 6, 2005)

Amazing! I was checking out the Etiquette face chart the other day, thinking no one could get away with the blush placement...but you look gorgeous! thanks for posting


----------



## sincitylulu (Dec 6, 2005)

beautiful


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 7, 2005)

Sister Girl You Always Got It Going On


----------



## star1692 (Dec 7, 2005)

OMG!!!!

You are soo awesome at doing make up girl!  I'd give anything to get you to do mone like that.  YES I am JEALOUS!!!!!


----------



## asjdfkl (Dec 7, 2005)

So beautiful and talented! I love your freckles. Even when you're wearing really dramatic makeup they make you look really fresh and natural. It's a gorgeous balance.


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Dec 8, 2005)

So talented and so pretty.

I love your FOTDs


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina Victoria* 
_You look gorgeous, I love the second look.  Your eyes always look fabulous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sorry just had to comment, Christina is my name and Victoria is my sister's name.

Little bit of trivia.


----------

